# ~ Leitungen / Adern austauschen ~



## 'pewFalicard (21. Juni 2009)

Aloha,

wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich die Leitungen / Adern der ATX - etc. - Kable in meinem Rechner austauschen, da mir das Sleeven nicht reicht. Teilweise sollen sie länger werden und schwarz sollen sie am Ende auch sein. Entweder ganz oder garnicht .

Nun meine Frage: Wo bekomme ich denn einzelne Adern her? Im Baumarkt, schon klar^^. Aber welche Querschnittsfläsche haben z.B. die Adern des 24-poligen ATX Kabel? Oder die Adern der Lüfterkabel? Würde das reichen, wenn ich mir die Adern einfach ausmesse und dann mit den Infos in den Laden gehe und mir das Passende kaufe?

Ich weiß das ich Litze und keinen Draht verwenden sollte. Da hörts aber auch schon auf .

Hier im Forum konnte ich auf den ersten Blick (auch via Suche) nichts informatives dazu finden.

lg,

'pew


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2009)

Mit 1,5mm² wärst du auf der richtigen Seite. Ist aber meines Wissens der kleinste Querschnitt, der allgemein in Schwarz zu erhalten ist... 

Im Schaltschrankbau ist das die Farbe des Hauptstromkreises...

Für die Lüfter kannst du getrost 0,5mm² nehmen


----------



## 'pewFalicard (21. Juni 2009)

quasi sowas für 1,5mm²:

FLK 1,5 SW-10 Leitungen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

und für 0,5mm² aka 0,75mm² (weil kleiner gibs die bei reichelt nicht):

H05VK 0,75-10SW Leitungen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Bei Helukabel gibs die mit 0,5mm²:

http://www.helukabel.de/index.php?l...7&uparentid=PG1701&typnr=24506&masterid=29081

Aber die 100m wären mir ein bisschen viel. Soll ich eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben?^^

lg,

'pew


----------



## we3dm4n (21. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal der Durchmesser reicht, wüsste nicht, was man da noch beachten sollte. Sind schließlich einfach Kupferdrähte als Leitung. Nichts besonderes...

Verbessert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## 'pewFalicard (21. Juni 2009)

da ich kein ausgebildeter elektroniker bin, möchte ich nicht irgendwann mal mein rechner in flammen sehn . daher erkundige ich mich so gut es geht, wer also ratschläge hat, immer her damit .


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Juni 2009)

Meien Eltern haben eine E-Firma. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir auch was zuschicken...


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn du die Leitungen *vor* dem Netzteil verlängerst ist das völlig unproblematisch, aber das Netzteil zu öffnen, ohne dieses anschließend wieder nach Vorschriften zu prüfen ist meiner Meinung nach grob fahrlässig. Die Prüfung kann *nicht* mit einem 5€ Multimeter durchgeführt werden, die dazu notwendigen Geräte kosten mehr als 1500€ (zudem sollte man Facharbeiter sein, unterwießen zu sein reicht glaube ich in dem Fall nicht, müsste man halt nachschauen, aber einfacher wäre es, einen Elektriker zu fragen ob der das machen würde.).

Falls du ein längers ATX Kabel willst, dann nimm einfach eine Verlängerung, gibt es billig und man muss nicht so viel machen.

Bestell dir am besten einfach eine 20-50m Packung, aber alles in schwarz zu machen ist schon etwas viel Aufwand, denn man muss aufpassen, dass man nicht ausversehen 2 Leitungen vertauscht. Deshalb wären schwarze Litzen mit Nummern drauf eine gute Option, haben aber nicht alle.


----------



## we3dm4n (25. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, so schlimm ist das nun auch wieder nicht...du redest hier ja gerade den  an die Wand.

Habe ich irgendwie auf einmal Augenspackungen, sehe deinen post zweimal


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juni 2009)

Das liegt an UMTS. Liegt aber an O2, die haben ja de Roaming Vertrag mit D1 (oder war es D2?) aufgelöst und deren Netz ist nicht gerade berauschend...


Hmm, wieso haben wir in der Ausbildung uns ein paar Wochen mit der Prüfung elektrischer Geräte beschäftigt, nur so, oder was? Was denkst du, wieso man das lernt? >.<

Brand --> Laie war an 230V Installation (Geräte zählen auch dazu) - Versicherung zahlt nicht, wenn der Fachmann das Gerät geprüft hat, dann zahlt die Versicherung in der Regel schon. Es geht hier aber nur um Hausbrände usw. die durch fehlerhafte Geräte entstanden sind, die paar Hunderttausend sind ja nichts, nicht war?


----------



## dot (25. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wenn du die Leitungen *vor* dem Netzteil verlängerst ist das völlig unproblematisch, aber das Netzteil zu öffnen, ohne dieses anschließend wieder nach Vorschriften zu prüfen ist meiner Meinung nach grob fahrlässig.



Er wuerde vermutlich nicht einmal die alten Kabel aus der Platine ausloeten koennen. Das sind ja meistens so riesige Loetkleckse die man kaum heiss bekommt


----------



## JOJO (25. Juni 2009)

Die Frage ist doch erst einmal, was für ein NT er hat! Vielleicht eines mit CM!?

Hochfexibles Kabel sollte es schon sein, wenn zu bekommen, hochreines O² freies Kupferkabel! Hersteller von Lautsprecherkabeln haben so etwas im Sortiment. Z.B.

Lautsprecherkabel Test-Sieger

Wenn Du ein CM hast, kannst Du hier Stecker u. Buchsen bekommen. Wenn Du in der Nähe von Speyer wohnst, noch besser. Haben dort ein Vertrieb.

Electronic Components and Systems that connect, protect, power and switch from Tyco Electronics

Auslöten ist kein Problem, 60 W Heizleistung und Lötlitze sollten schon sein.

Versicherungstechnisch gibt es keine Probleme, wenn er sich im Rahmen der VDE Normen bewegt! Ober er lässt den Umbau von einem Fachmann erledigen.


----------



## bschicht86 (25. Juni 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Er wuerde vermutlich nicht einmal die alten Kabel aus der Platine ausloeten koennen. Das sind ja meistens so riesige Loetkleckse die man kaum heiss bekommt



30W und eine dicke!! Lötspitze reichen zu...


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juni 2009)

Einen Gaslötkolben nimmt ein Bekannter für sowas, ich bevorzuge da lieber einen WS81, dadurch muss man keine 2 Lötkolben haben - 80W reichen für "gröbere" Sachen und auch für feine Sachen, wenn nicht SMD (Hohlkegelspitze zum Beispiel).

@JOJO:
Es reicht nicht, sich an die Regeln zu halten, man muss Fachmann sein und das ist der TS offensichtlich nicht. Ohne Prüfung kein Geld von der Versicherung, ist nunmal so.


----------



## Hektor123 (26. Juni 2009)

'pewFalicard schrieb:


> Aber die 100m wären mir ein bisschen viel. Soll ich eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben?^^
> 
> lg,
> 
> 'pew


Wollte mir auch welche holen, aber die 100m waren mir einfach zu viel. Wär cool, wenns ne Sammelbestellung gäbe.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2009)

Schau mal bei Reichelt oder Pollin genauer nach, die haben auch 25m Kabel, sprich für eine Person günstiger.


----------



## 'pewFalicard (28. Juni 2009)

genau sowas hab ich gesucht:

Electrical Wire : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come

leider müsste man hier wirklich ne großbestellung machen, denn die porto kosten sind recht hoch.

dann schon eher bei Helukabel bestellen.


----------

